# Latest snow in Bailey, CO



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Started snowing Wed and stopped on Thu night. Overall 40". They are saying we may have another on just as big coming this Thu and Fri. Think about that, +/- 8' in 2 weeks. I was sick so my neighbor took the IH out to plow so no actual plow pics.


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Yep, beginning to look like we may get a real winter this year. Two storms and I am already out of places to store snow. I did keep our road open, but had to plow in zero visibility all night.

Put the V plow to a real test after the storm let up, a fella down towards the river got his plow stuck plowing his 3/4 mile drive. I had to plow uphill to him through better than 3 feet with drifts. Once I got past the icy tight uphill turn at the entrance with multiple pushes, put her in V and drove right on up. Had to back all the way down as he could not back uphill out of the way. Made two more passes, and then went over to break one of his neighbors out.

3 hrs - $450 - no real problems thank God. I wish folks around here would realize that we got to plow with the storm, even if it means plowing every 2 hours.


----------



## natlancaster (Nov 7, 2006)

My son and I plowed from wed 7:00am till Friday morning here in denver. We were doing Park and ride lots and condo complexes. Had a komatsu 250 loader and 3 trucks. We are still tired and more is forecast.

Nat

mine is a 2005 F-350 CC Harley PSD with a Boss 8.2 V
son's is a 2004 F-350 CC PSD with a Meyer Diamond 7.5 with wings


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

hey, send some this way if u run out of places to put it, so far we had snow on the 1st of december and it sounds like we wont get any until sometime in january.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Natlancaster you have any pics of your equipment, it would be cool if you could get some action shots next storm. Thanks


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

man thats a lot of white stuff wish we had some


----------



## mojob (Sep 7, 2006)

This is my first season plowing. Talk about getting thrown to the wolves. I'm still digging out, but making lots of money.payup


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Where are you...

I came down from Leadville to help some friends out.... I was driving around Conifer in a 05' GMC 5500 4x4 with a 10'V


----------



## natlancaster (Nov 7, 2006)

I'LL try to get some pics. Now they are saying another storm thurs with 10-20". Gettin a workout.

Nat 

purplebou


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

You guys need to share the wealth.......payup .........The north east ( where I am ) no snow
and new years is almost here with no snow.....


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Yep january first here going to be in the upper 40's and lower 50's here with rain.WTF rain in january.But I did hear from the NWS they said the east is going to be flip flopping weather with the west.So west will be getting rain in january and febuary and the east snow.Hope these guys are right.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## natlancaster (Nov 7, 2006)

Some pics of Sw Denver Park and Ride lot and south of Byers,Co


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME....that truck is badazzz man.  thanks for the picsxysport


----------

